# Apache zickt mit virtuellen IP's

## root_tux_linux

Hallo meine lieben Liebenden.

Folgendes Problem:

Ubuntu Server (Jaja, evil!) mit Apache und zwei IP's.

Da der Server nur eine Netzwerkkarte besitzt hab ich eth0:1 (VLAN) eingerichtet, das ganze wollte ich dann auch verwenden mit VirtualHosts in Apache.

Mein Problem ist nun, sobald der VirtualHost mit der IP von eth0:1 online geht eth0 nicht mehr erreichbar ist.

 Kann mir jemand sagen wo der Fehler liegt?

Die Konfigs sehen wie folgt aus:

```

(root@W166)-(~) $ cat /etc/network/interfaces 

auto lo

iface lo inet loopback

auto eth0

iface eth0 inet static

        address 192.168.1.2

        netmask 255.255.255.0

        gateway 192.168.1.1

auto eth0:1

iface eth0:1 inet static

        address 192.168.1.3

        netmask 255.255.255.0

        gateway 192.168.1.1

```

```

(root@W166)-(~) $ cat /etc/apache2/ports.conf

NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.2:80

NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.3:80

#Listen 80

<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

    NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.2:443

#    Listen 443

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_gnutls.c>

    Listen 443

</IfModule>

```

```
  

(root@W166)-(~) $ cat /etc/apache2/sites-available/html

<VirtualHost 192.168.1.2:80>

        ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

        DocumentRoot /var/www/html

        <Directory />

                Options FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride None

        </Directory>

        <Directory /var/www/>

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

                AllowOverride None

                Order allow,deny

                allow from all

        </Directory>

        ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/

        <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">

                AllowOverride None

                Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

        ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log

        LogLevel warn

        CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined

    Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"

    <Directory "/usr/share/doc/">

        Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks

        AllowOverride None

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128

    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

(root@W166)-(~) $ 

```

```

(root@W166)-(~) $ cat /etc/apache2/sites-available/ssl 

<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

<VirtualHost 192.168.1.2:443>

        ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

        DocumentRoot /var/www/ssl

        <Directory />

                Options FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride None

        </Directory>

        <Directory /var/www/>

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

                AllowOverride None

                Order allow,deny

                allow from all

        </Directory>

        ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/

        <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">

                AllowOverride None

                Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

        ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log

        CustomLog /var/log/apache2/ssl_access.log combined

        Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"

        <Directory "/usr/share/doc/">

                Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride None

                Order deny,allow

                Deny from all

                Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128

        </Directory>

        #   SSL Engine Switch:

        #   Enable/Disable SSL for this virtual host.

        SSLEngine on

        #   A self-signed (snakeoil) certificate can be created by installing

        #   the ssl-cert package.  

        #SSLCertificateFile    /etc/apache2/ssl/cert/apache.pem

        #SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/ssl/private/privkey.pem

        SSLCertificateFile    /etc/apache2/ssl/NP-Cert.pem

        SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/ssl/NP-Key.pem

        <FilesMatch "\.(cgi|shtml|phtml|php)$">

                SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

        </FilesMatch>

        <Directory /usr/lib/cgi-bin>

                SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

        </Directory>

        BrowserMatch "MSIE [2-6]" \

                nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \

                downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

        # MSIE 7 and newer should be able to use keepalive

        BrowserMatch "MSIE [17-9]" ssl-unclean-shutdown

</VirtualHost>

</IfModule>

```

```

(root@W166)-(~) $ cat /etc/apache2/sites-available/vlan

<VirtualHost 192.168.1.3:80>

        ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

        DocumentRoot /var/www/vlan

        <Directory />

                Options FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride None

        </Directory>

        <Directory /var/www/>

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

                AllowOverride None

                Order allow,deny

                allow from all

        </Directory>

        ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/

        <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">

                AllowOverride None

                Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

```

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn du vlan verwenden willst musst du konsequent sein und auch deine eth0 IP in eine eth0:0 IP "umwandeln".

Und da das ganze dann intern wie 2 unterschiedliche Netzwerkkarten hantiert werden, solltest du diese beiden Devices (eth0:0 und eth0:1) in unterschiedliche Subnetze packen.

Ich glaube sogar das dein Switch VLAN Unterstützen muss... aber ich kann nicht bestimmt sagen ob das so richtig ist.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich hab das ganze jetzt in Virtualbox  nochmals gebaut.

Seltsamer weise funktioniert das ganze 1A in Virtualbox mit Ubuntu 11.04.

Auf dem Server mit Debian  funzt das ganze nicht. 

oO

----------

